# مساعدة بخصوص امتحان الشركة القابضة لمحطة المياه والصرف الصحى



## ABCRINO992002 (12 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم اعضاء المنتدى الكرام :56::56::56:

لى طلب من اخوتى الذين سبق لهم اجتياز امتحان الشركة القابضة لمحطة المياه والصرف الصحى ان يذكروا لنا كيف كان شكل الامتحان والمقابلة الشخصية وما هى الاسئلة التى تم تناولها وذلك بالنسبة لمهندسى ميكانيكا وبالاخص قسم سيارات وما هى المدة بين ميعاد التقدم للامتحان وميعاد التعيين.

وجزاكم الله كل خير :75::75::75:


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (16 مايو 2011)

افيدونى اخوتى بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng_medhat11 (16 مايو 2011)

اولا ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله

بس لى سؤال قدمت ازاى أبناء عاملين ولا عادى كدة


----------



## صقر3 (18 مايو 2011)

اخى الكريم انا كونت اعمل فى شركة مياه القاهرة اسئلة شركة المياه كانت عباره عن المضخات وانواع المضخات معظم الاسئلة عباره عن هيدروليك الان محطة المياه عباره عن مياه من النيل يتم سحبها بواسطة المضخات ثم المروقات ثم المرشحات ويتم اضافة الكلور والشابه الى المياه ثم الى الخزان الارضى ثم الى الشبكة المياه خارج المحطة 
معلومه اخى الكريم الشركة القابضة تقوم بتعين مهندسين شركات المياه سوى من القاهرة او اى محافظة تانية 
على العموم ربنا يؤفاك حاول


----------



## ايمن شعبان (18 مايو 2011)

ياعم حيسألك عن طلمبات و الأحتراق الداخلى ونظريه الالات (ادوات نقل الحركه مثل الكامات و الحادفه .....) وبعدين عم فين الوسطه ولا الموضوع تغيير بعد الثوره


----------



## selehdar (24 سبتمبر 2011)

الامتحان عبارة عن 
انو الطلمات ديرة الهيرولك
والماء
العلاقة بين البريشر والفلو ريت
مواصفات الديزيل انجن
مكونات دائرة الهيدرولك
انواع الفلفات في دائرة الهيدرولك
مباديء الادارة
تعريف كلا من :
الاستريس الهردنيس الافيشنسي


----------



## selehdar (24 سبتمبر 2011)

القانون الرئيسي لدائرة الهيدرولك
دة الي فاكرة يا باشمهندسين ولو افتكرت اي حاجة تانية هاقولكم 
وطبعا ماتنسوش لازم يكون معاكم واسطة


----------



## سميرة عباس (9 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم انا من العراق ممكن توضحو لي ما معنى الاستريس الهردنيس الافشنسي والبريشر ارجو كتابتها باللغة الانكليزية لان كثير من المصطلحات لم تكن مفهومة لنا وشكرررررررررررررررررا


----------

